# New Android SW last night, now can't login



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

Received a new software update this morning for the TiVo Stream on my Android phone this morning. The fixes included the typical list of bug fixes however I can no longer log into my stream when I am away from home, I have not tried it while at home and won't have the opportunity until this evening.

The App just sits there with the spinning circle saying "Signing in..." eventually times out without any error message, the app clears the password from the password box and returns to the original startup screen.

-TL


----------



## billys9319 (Nov 13, 2007)

Time_Lord said:


> Received a new software update this morning for the TiVo Stream on my Android phone this morning. The fixes included the typical list of bug fixes however I can no longer log into my stream when I am away from home, I have not tried it while at home and won't have the opportunity until this evening.
> 
> The App just sits there with the spinning circle saying "Signing in..." eventually times out without any error message, the app clears the password from the password box and returns to the original startup screen.
> 
> -TL


I have the same problem but it is telling me my ID or password are invalid? I just logged in to www.tivo.com and the same id and password?


----------



## jpwbikes (Feb 19, 2014)

Same here, getting "Either the email address or password you entered was invalid"


----------



## mkazen (Jan 24, 2002)

Same here - cannot login - I think the application isn't getting a response back from the TiVo servers, so it's saying invalid password or login...


----------



## billys9319 (Nov 13, 2007)

Anybody at home with this problem? Here is a chat I had with Tivo CS and it was not very helpful.

Gregg: Thank you for contacting TiVo, my name is Gregg and I would be happy to assist you. Before we begin, can you tell me if you're an existing customer?
Bi*******: Yes
Gregg: Thank you! In order to verify your identity, can you please provide the following account information?

*name on the account
*address (including city/state/zip)
*phone number

Bi*******: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Gregg: Thank you for verifying your information. How may I assist you today?
Bi*******: I updated my tivo app on my android phone this morning and keep telling me my ID and password are invalid? I can login to tivo.com and done the forgot password link to reset it and it still does not work.
Gregg: Have you tried to sign in using the media access key?
Bi*******: It does not give the option to do that?
Bi*******: Also I'm not home with my TIVO's
Gregg: Ok to set up the app you need to be at your home, on your wifi network.
Bi*******: it has been setup and I have been using until this morning.
Gregg: Yes but you have to reset it up with the new update at your home wifi location
Bi*******: why would I have to do that? The first time I used it I wasn't at home?
Gregg: You should be on your home wifi, I can't help you if your not, might have to restart your TiVo or something.
Bi*******: OK, but other people are also reporting this same problem on the internet. So you not going to be able to help me at all?
Gregg: It might be a bug with the new update. I will put in a ticket for that.
Bi*******: OK, what does that mean for me?
Gregg: It means we will have to see if we need to update it with a fix to the problem.
Bi*******: OK.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

If you are seeing this problem, please email me and let me know the email address on your TiVo account.

--Margret


----------



## mkazen (Jan 24, 2002)

It has just started working... At least I was able to log in on my tablet from home. -- The application on the tablet is going VERY VERY slowly though... Like taking a full minute to pull up a show... Not sure if it will continue to stutter like I've been having a problem with in the past. Still waiting for it to load the show...


----------



## billys9319 (Nov 13, 2007)

TiVoMargret said:


> If you are seeing this problem, please email me and let me know the email address on your TiVo account.
> 
> --Margret


Emailed you my email address.

Thanks for checking on this!

Bill


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

TiVoMargret said:


> If you are seeing this problem, please email me and let me know the email address on your TiVo account.
> 
> --Margret


you email address listed in your signature bounces, I did send you an email via this forum, hopefully you'll get that one.

-TL

(correction) using the "send email" from this forum bounces, the email in your signature seems to have worked.


----------



## billys9319 (Nov 13, 2007)

Working again! Thanks!


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

Working here too


----------



## starrsrg (Jul 14, 2004)

I still can't login using the app if I'm connected at home via Wi-Fi. If I connect with mobile data on my cell phone I can login but then I can't use the remote control feature.


----------



## ijgordon (May 21, 2005)

starrsrg said:


> I still can't login using the app if I'm connected at home via Wi-Fi. If I connect with mobile data on my cell phone I can login but then I can't use the remote control feature.


Bump - having exactly this problem. Suggestions?


----------



## Kash76 (Jul 29, 2001)

I had the same problem. A reboot of my router fixed the issue.


----------

